# Insta Pot



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

I just received an insta pot as a gift today.
I don’t know much about them.
Anyone use one ?
Any pointers or suggestions?
Haven’t had a chance to take a good look at it.
There is a video on it and some YouTubes I found...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

I love ours. Last night we had beef cubed steak (that's a pretty tough cut), 20 minutes in the pot and it cuts with a fork! Google is a great source for recipes.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Check out the cooking section. There's a good thread all about instant pots, successes and fails!


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

bobberbill said:


> Check out the cooking section. There's a good thread all about instant pots, successes and fails!


Thanks Bill...
I had forgot there was a specific cooking section.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I started messing around with one last week. So far I've made a 16 bean and ham bone soup. 
Monday I made short ribs. 45 minute cook time and 15-20 minute slow pressure release. The bones pulled free and the meat was great.

There are ton of recipes out there. Follow the manufacture's instructions and try not to blow up your kitchen or burn yourself. Pressure cooking is serious business.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

PunyTrout said:


> I started messing around with one last week. So far I've made a 16 bean and ham bone soup.
> Monday I made short ribs. 45 minute cook time and 15-20 minute slow pressure release. The bones pulled free and the meat was great.
> 
> There are ton of recipes out there. Follow the manufacture's instructions and try not to blow up your kitchen or burn yourself. Pressure cooking is serious business.


I’m ready!!!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Stew is my favorite, just because it's super easy and 25 minutes and you're chowing down. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> Stew is my favorite, just because it's super easy and 25 minutes and you're chowing down.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Right...
I’ve used a crockpot for years for stew and soups and have liked it...
The instant pot sounds quick.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

zzcop302 said:


> Right...
> I’ve used a crockpot for years for stew and soups and have liked it...
> The instant pot sounds quick.


Exactly. 

I love a Crock-Pot meal as much as anyone. It's the same thing without all the planning for the cook time. Just about anything you want is done in an hour or less. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

zzcop302 said:


> I just received an insta pot as a gift today.
> I don’t know much about them.
> Anyone use one ?
> Any pointers or suggestions?
> ...



I got one (Nuwave) a couple of months ago and love it so far. The recipe book that comes with it, along with another (recipe book) recommended cooking baby backs for 18 & 22 minutes respectively. I've found that I prefer them at 28 minutes (let the pressure release naturally at this point for about 10 mins) followed up by about 3 or 4 minutes per side on the bbq (after coating them with sauce). I've tried a few different rubs before putting them in the pot and they don't hold up all that well. I am guessing that the steam washes it off of the ribs during the pressure cooking process so I am still working on that.

I did a 2lb pot roast (with celery, onions, carrots & potatoes) last week (55 minutes) and it turned out awesome. I used a package of Campbell's Slow Cooker Sauce in place of the water and was happy with the flavor although the gravy could have used a little flour to thicken it up. 

I've tried the bean soup (out of the linked recipe book) with a ham bone and was happy with the results on that as well. I did a one pot version of fried rice and it was ok, but I guess I just can't cook the rice like they do at the restaurants and I even used day old rice. 

It's hard to beat the time savings when using the pressure cooker function and only needing to clean out one pot when you are finished is convenient. 

Let us know if you come across any good recipes, I'm always looking to try something new.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

hunter62 said:


> I did a 2lb pot roast (with celery, onions, carrots & potatoes) last week (55 minutes) and it turned out awesome. I used a package of Campbell's Slow Cooker Sauce in place of the water and was happy with the flavor although the gravy could have used a little flour to thicken it up.



WHAT?  No bourbon?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I’ve done a lot with mine. Two things I have found is that noodles don’t do very good in it and most meals need a kick of salt, which is easy enough to add after, as most recipes for the pot are light on salt as it’s tough to determine how much at the beginning of the process. Sure do like my instapot and use it plenty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

hunter62 said:


> I've tried a few different rubs before putting them in the pot and they don't hold up all that well. I am guessing that the steam washes it off of the ribs during the pressure cooking process so I am still working on that.


 Try using plenty of dry rub and then use white wine for the liquid. Pull the ribs when they're done and then use the sautee function to reduce the liquid and make a bbq sauce. Then use that sauce to mop the ribs on the grill.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

I use the heck out of mine. Noodles were the only thing so far that I won't use in it again. It's great for soups and stews.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

hunter62 said:


> I got one (Nuwave) a couple of months ago and love it so far. The recipe book that comes with it, along with another (recipe book) recommended cooking baby backs for 18 & 22 minutes respectively. I've found that I prefer them at 28 minutes (let the pressure release naturally at this point for about 10 mins) followed up by about 3 or 4 minutes per side on the bbq (after coating them with sauce). I've tried a few different rubs before putting them in the pot and they don't hold up all that well. I am guessing that the steam washes it off of the ribs during the pressure cooking process so I am still working on that.
> 
> I did a 2lb pot roast (with celery, onions, carrots & potatoes) last week (55 minutes) and it turned out awesome. I used a package of Campbell's Slow Cooker Sauce in place of the water and was happy with the flavor although the gravy could have used a little flour to thicken it up.
> 
> ...


Your pot roast is something I’m going to try.
I haven’t got a chance to use it yet but my wife and I are going through the book that came with it.
Lots of good recipes in there along with a link for a video.
Found more on YouTube and my wife told me Pinterest has a load of recipes and information.
Not sure what I’ll try first !


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

zzcop302 said:


> Your pot roast is something I’m going to try.
> I haven’t got a chance to use it yet but my wife and I are going through the book that came with it.
> Lots of good recipes in there along with a link for a video.
> Found more on YouTube and my wife told me Pinterest has a load of recipes and information.
> Not sure what I’ll try first !



You can find the pot roast recipe under the BBQ & Meats section. 

https://www.nuwavepressurecooker.com/content/NP09W10/recipes.asp


Keep in mind that the only item that I used in the right hand list of ingredients were the potatoes since I used that gravy package as my seasoning. 

The only issue that I had was with the potatoes. The directions were very clear about how to vent them when finish so I did an instant vent and probably should have done the natural/10 minute vent. The next time I try this I am either going to cook the potatoes 12 mins (instead of 8) and insta vent or I will cook them 8 and try the natural vent. More than likely I will do the first so the roast isn't sitting off the heat for too long.


----------

